# Very odd auto correct



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

So for whatever reason every time I type "dont" my phone corrects it to DONT and I can't figure out why. Not only is "DONT" not in my dictionaries but "dont" and "don't" are.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Click the correct one and then click again to confirm. That will pop up now as default.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Click the correct one and then click again to confirm. That will pop up now as default.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I've done that :-\

What's weird is I never get the confirm dialog, it just selects as if there is no option to default to that.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

That's annoying. I'd replace the keyboard with one from another ROM that I know works. ICS? I know the keyboard on AOKP M6 works as expected.


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

Not as bad as mine changing LOL to KKK


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

driverx125 said:


> Not as bad as mine changing LOL to KKK


All auto corrects should do this. Maybe then people would stop saying it.


----------

